# Yiff: The Card Game



## Raijen (Jan 23, 2009)

Link: http://web.archive.org/web/20040923044231/http://www.play-ytcg.com/


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 23, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah......... I now direct your attention to the stereotypes thread.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 24, 2009)

That's incredibly disturbing...


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 24, 2009)

adult content warning = i don't go any further

what and how bad is it


----------



## Lite-Brite (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly, I lol'd. So did all my furrie friends I shared the link with. xD;
The names of some of those cards are HILARIOUS.
Come on, you can't tell me that's not funny that someone spent the time and effort making a YIFF card game. xDDDD


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

Why? LOL I'm sorry is that really necessary? Why does this exist?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

funny but horrible. This just strengthens the stereotype that we're all sex craved sickos, oh well shit happens. lol


----------



## brrrr (Jan 24, 2009)

haha what


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2009)

Seems like it'll be pretty detrimental to the fandom's public image... I like it  .


----------



## haynari (Jan 24, 2009)

FUCK! not more stereotypes.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah yeah card game whatever -
the webdesign is _horrible_.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 24, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Yeah yeah card game whatever -
> the webdesign is _horrible_.



That's because it appears it was made in 2004.


----------



## Basque (Jan 24, 2009)

If I recall my history correctly, Y:TCG was a really short-run game that had one printed set released at one convention a few years back. I think QuetzaDrake got the date right at around 2004.

Furoticon is the same kind of thing but with a better website design. And the rules are a lot like Magic, so it's quick and easy to pickup. First set comes out at Anthrocon 2009 if anyone in this thread is going.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats odd


----------



## Seas (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, no real problems about it as long as they don't hit store shelves...
And yea the webdesign fails on multiple levels.


----------



## Lite-Brite (Jan 24, 2009)

Basque said:


> If I recall my history correctly, Y:TCG was a really short-run game that had one printed set released at one convention a few years back. I think QuetzaDrake got the date right at around 2004.
> 
> Furoticon is the same kind of thing but with a better website design. And the rules are a lot like Magic, so it's quick and easy to pickup. First set comes out at Anthrocon 2009 if anyone in this thread is going.


 
Haha, I'll be at AC '09. My friends and I will be checking this out. ;D


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 24, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah...
there are just-...no words...


----------



## Azure (Jan 24, 2009)

The answer is NO.


----------



## Basque (Jan 24, 2009)

Lite-Brite said:


> Haha, I'll be at AC '09. My friends and I will be checking this out. ;D



Yay, Lite-Brite! ^^ I hope I get to see you there!


----------



## Lite-Brite (Jan 24, 2009)

Basque said:


> Yay, Lite-Brite! ^^ I hope I get to see you there!


 

I'll be staying in the DoubeTree with some friends from Furcadia. ;D
Hit me up if you'd like to meet somewhere.


----------

